# Pony Card - Is it worth it?



## ArabianLover2456 (Oct 5, 2010)

im curious to know, what is a pony card?


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

A pony card is where you have a "pony" officially measured for height and the "pony" (which can actually be a really short horse, anything 14.2hh and under is a "pony", over is a "horse") who is 14.2" or under receives a card stating that it is a pony.

It's much better to be the largest pony, than the smallest horse as the jumps are closer together and lower for ponies (I believe, I've never jumped anything.... intentionally) so the largest pony has a distinct advantage over the rest of the class whereas a tiny horse would be at a distinct disadvantage in the horse class with a bunch of giants!

So as a kiddo pony, a pony card would distinctly add to her marketability/value.

I have a 14.2hh Morgan that I am debating on the pony card. From what I understand, the horse (well "pony" in this case) has to be entered in a show for the official measuring to be done. Since I've never jumped so much as a ground pole intentionally, I can only imagine entering in a jumping show, I'd be in the dirt at the first jump. My trainer thinks I can get the local kiddo jumper trainer to have one of her better kids show him (he's a quite green 5yr old) but we'd have to teach him how to jump first, then let the kiddo practice and so forth which all just seems like a pain considering I'm not ever going to sell him but I have 2 small kiddos who'd like to eventually jump, so maybe I should just deal with the hassle and get one.


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

Delfina, I'm no expert (hence the topic, :wink but you can also get a dressage pony card in which jumping would not be included. Also, to my knowledge, you can enter the pony in the competition and then just end up scratching the class. Of course, it makes more sense to show if you're going to spend the money, but it does make a way out for you.


----------



## ArabianLover2456 (Oct 5, 2010)

oh ok thanks


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

What's the point of a dressage pony card?

Obviously, I'm no expert either but a dressage test is a dressage test, so wouldn't it be irrelevant if you have an 18hh giant or a midgetly small pony?

I'm only planning on doing dressage with my Morgan, hence the hesitation towards spending a fortune on getting the pony card. The debate I am having is that I know my Morgan will most likely not go past 3rd level, might be only 2nd level with him and at that point, I will be looking for a new horse. I absolutely will NOT be selling this guy, he's one heck of an amazing horse and I have 2 small girls who ride, so considering that as an extremely green horse who will already pack them around while supervised, my plan is to pass him down to them as they should be about done with my trainer's pony by then. 

So if I'm going to gift him to them, it would be handy for his pony card to be done as he adores trot poles and is going to love jumping, so perfect horse for them to show.


----------



## ArabianLover2456 (Oct 5, 2010)

> wouldn't it be irrelevant if you have an 18hh giant or a midgetly small pony?


 yeah true :/


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

A pony card definitely makes a "pony" more marketable especially if the buyer wants to do hunter/jumpers. There are whole separate divisions for carded ponies.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes, it can definitely help. A lot of buyers will ask for a pony card especially on a pony that's close to the cutoff height - it guarantees they aren't buying a pony that becomes a horse without weekly farrier work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

To those asking "why?" : it is to standardize the showing process so you don't have to stick every pony on the property, and you also avoid massive fights - think horse show mom who sticked Barbie last week at 14.1 7/8 and the show steward sticks Barbie at 14.3. 
Ponies have smaller strides than horses, and at are a distinct disadvantage competing against full-sized horses, so they have their own division where strides are pony-sized.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

As JDI mentioned the horses height can actually flucuate with the length of the hooves, muscleing, and even fat gain. I have a horse that can stick at 14.2 if I have his feet done and work him hard before the measure. He can also stick at 14.2 and a half and up to 14.3

The kids that ride him for me show him pony at the local level but I haven't let them in the rated shows because if he is sticked he may or may not measure pony. I am planning to get him carded so that they can show him pony all the time....


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

IslandWave, 

You don't mention the age of the animal, which is signifigant. To get a card for a pony, you need to enter it, *show* it and have it measured all at the same show. The pony must be measured by the steward at the show at which it has also been entered and showed sound (prevents someone from cutting the animal's feet too short to show sound but getting measured at under its legit height.) Under the age of 5 or 6 (sorry, tonight I'm too lazy to look it up tin he rule book) the pony is issued a temporary card, after whatever the age limit is, the pony can be issued a permanent card. 

Since you don't mention the age of the pony or give specifics of exactly where it is in its training, I don't know whether or not the expense of getting the pony a card will translate into equal or better dollars at sale. Usually the value of a permanent card or legitmately measuring a pony is mostly relevant in A rated pony divisions. Since we're talking about a QH/Morgan cross with a dressage background, I'm not sure pursuing a card for this pony makes a whole lot of sense.


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks JDI!

Maura, sorry about that. Said pony is estimated to be around 8 years old, judging by her teeth. When I start advertising her, I plan to have her doing solid Training Level, beginning to school 1st Level, and confidently jumping crossrails at the very least. I also will try to go to a couple of shows with her (dressage shows, possibly combined training) and take her on some off property trail rides. Hope that helps!


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

I suspect it won't be worth the time, trouble and expense getting a permanent card. Sounds like her market is more dressage and possibly eventing. If someone is interested in her as a hunter pony; they can make getting a permanent card a condition of the sale.

If she truly sticks at 14.1 now, at 8 years old, there isn't much question that she'll measure and be eligible as a pony.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Agreed with Maura. In the H/J world they'll ask for your measurement card at A shows (I believe it's required), the local shows around here don't ask. I'll get a card for my project ponies if they're definitely rated show material (and usually only if I have someone showing them). I usually save my money and time if the pony I have is just going to do local stuff. IMO, it's probably not worth it for your pony if he's going be doing more eventing/dressage stuff (unless he needs one there...) and since he's only 14.1. Sounds like there won't be a debate how tall he is.


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

Awesome, thanks so much for the input, it is very helpful to me!


----------

